# Anybody heard of...



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

...Erik Penny?

I know very little about him, other than he's supporting or performing with Runrig on their upcoming German tour, and I really like this song....






Any thoughts?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Obviously not then :lol:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Terrible song but I liked the video - pretty sweet idea.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Terrible song but I liked the video - pretty sweet idea.


Yeah, I recently heard a live version, twas crap :lol: although I will admit to liking this version...each to their own eh.


----------

